# Off road club in Doha



## pbxpbx (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone know about active off road club in Doha that I could join?
Internet search did not show anything, even Qatar section on ME4x4 is empty now.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

pbxpbx said:


> Does anyone know about active off road club in Doha that I could join?
> Internet search did not show anything, even Qatar section on ME4x4 is empty now.


I've been a long time member (since 2003) over on IH8MUD and there's been quite a few posts in the forum and pics about Qatar so I can only imagine that there are a few members there as well as other ME locations. I did look in the clubhouse section but found nothing. Your best bet would be to post up a new thread in Chit Chat asking for info.

Give it a look, it is mostly a Land Cruiser site but does have every manufacturer covered. It is friendly and people are really helpful.

The site statistics are:

Discussions:520,798
Messages:7,101,607
Members:77,580 (worldwide)

*One of my favorites from the ME is Eshan from the Islamabad Jeep Club.

**Same user name there minus the 40 on the end.


----------

